# catalytic converter



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

my catalytic converter is rattling. does any body know of any reasosn why it would be doing this? its an internal rattle when its only in gear. doesnt rattle in park or neutral


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you might have a piece broken off inside. if so, you;ll need a new one. you cant really know unless you look at it,


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just take the cat off and hollow it out. the rattle will be gone and it'll flow a lot better.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

u have an 89 its really old get it replaced


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

My car used to rattle but it wasnt the cat itself but the heat shields... i took them off.. and no more rattle for me!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would suggest just gutting the cat. But if you do replace it, replace it with a high flow cat. You will be more satisfied.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Removing the cat. If you don't have to pass an EPA inspection that might be ok. It a given to fail the visual inspection.


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

When the catalytic agent breaks down, and gets gummed up, it creates more heat and melts together. Thats when it starts to rattle. I cut one apart out of curiousity and it was a solid chunk ratting inside. Your car will feel completely different with either a pipe or new cat installed.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Just gut it! or rip it out!


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

any body know the size of the catalytic converter? its for a stock 89 KA24E. i need to know the intake/exhaust size and the size of the body of it.


----------

